# How do I reset verizon voicemail?



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

What im referring to, is how do I go back to my verizon voicemail, I have been using "hullomail" but have no idea how to revert back to & get working my verizon voicemail, isnt there a specific ph # to call to reset it? Thanks in advance for any all all help.


----------



## gsoh2oman (Sep 23, 2011)

Try *73, that worked for me after I quit using YouMail.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## madjokeer (Aug 22, 2011)

settings -> call -> voicemail setting -> reset


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

madjokeer said:


> settings -> call -> voicemail setting -> reset


Dont see that in Bamf Forever 1.0.6? Have not tried the *73 yet, but plan to soon as flash next rom. Thanks for the replies & help.


----------

